# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Hỏi Phá thô 4 trục + Xin Post 4 Trục Powermill

## sieunhim

Chào các bác!

Bữa giờ mới diy xong cái trục A cho con máy cùi chạy mấy cái chân ghế linh tinh nên đang lọ mọ cái powermill để lập trình 4 trục. 

Có 2 vấn đề em giải quyết ko được, nhờ các bác giúp đỡ

*1. Phá thô 4 trục*
Em thấy video trên youtube thấy mọi người phá thô 4 trục trên Powermill sau đó mới chạy tinh mà ko thấy hướng dẫn lập trình sao nên e mò không ra  :Frown: , bác nào biết chỉ em với.

*2. Post để xuất code
*
Em xài powermill 2012 đã cài postprocessor và đọc bài hướng dẫn tạo post cho powermill của bác hoahong mà e ko hiểu mô tê gì cả  :Frown:  :Frown: . Bác nào có post 4 trục cho em xin, hay tm gì đó báo em.

Cảm ơn các bác nhiều.

----------


## suu_tam

File post 4 trục powermill 2012 à? Em gửi cho.
Giờ em chuyển qua dùng powermill 2017 nên post đó chẳng dùng đến nữa. (Mà trước vẫn dùng nhưng vẫn chia sẻ).
Còn dọn thô thì từ trước tới nay cứ 3 trục thông thương phá từng mặt mà phang là OK nhất, thực tế nhất.

----------

cnclaivung, manhnguyen, sieunhim, tho hoc viec, zentic

----------


## sieunhim

bác gửi inbox giúp em với nhé, tks bác

----------


## Duccdt06

bác sưu-tam cho e xin cái post 2012 với, e cũng đang mò powermil, mới mua được cái trục a, giờ mới bắt đầu tập xuất code,thạnk bác nhiều

----------


## suu_tam

Em up lên đây để ai dùng thì lấy đỡ mất công gửi nhận.
Trong đó có post 4 trục powermill 2012 và post artform xuất cho ncstudio V5. Đều là cái em đang dùng.

https://drive.google.com/folderview?...FU&usp=sharing

Em nói thêm là em chỉ có cái đang dùng thì chia sẻ, còn sử dụng các chương trình thì em cũng gà mờ không biết gì cả nên ai có nhu cầu lấy file post thì lấy, em không biết để nói gì thêm đâu ạ. Chỉ có nếu vấn đề không tải được thì thông báo để em kiểm tra.

----------

anhcos, Duccdt06, manhnguyen, Ona, sieunhim, zentic

----------


## CKD

Với PowerMill thì post em không lo, chỉ lo là sao nó không nhậm post. Không cho xuất.
Có mò mò thử vì nghe đồn nó làm 4-5 trục trùm lắm. Cài đặt, cho thuốc, xong import stl, xong làm cam 4-5 axis, xong simulator nó lắc lia. Đến phát cuối thì thua.
Hỏi vài người bảo cho chưa đúng thuốc, vài người bảo do post con vịt (ductpost gì đó) có vấn đề.
Thôi, em về lại 3 trục cho nó nhanh.

----------


## manhnguyen

Nếu bạn đã xuất được file 3 trục thì mình nghĩ vấn đề không phải nằm ở chỗ ducpost ,chắc là do file post bị lỗi nên mới không xuất được đó

----------


## CKD

Dạ, 3 trục là em phang artcam đó chứ. Cái powermill có xuất được gì đâu.
Mà nghe ông bạn nói cho thuốc không đúng, nên thôi luôn.

----------


## suu_tam

Em chạy đục máy gia công thuê. Hàng phẳng 3 trục và hàng cột trụ xoay. Em toàn dùng jdpaint hết.
Powermill em chỉ để dậy cho khách hàng nào học powermill thôi còn em không dùng.

Cái post em gửi kia dung bình thường. Cứ tải bản powermill 2012 trên mạng về rồi cr theo hướng dẫn đi kèm là dùng bình thường ạ.

----------


## sieunhim

E mới thử powermill 2017. Đúng là sang nhà autodesk việc ***** nhẹ nhàng hơn, post thì có sẵn khá khá, và làm việc cũng nhẹ nhàng hơn, máy e core i7 4790, ram 32g, vga 2g, ssd 480  :Smile: , nhưng mà mới test sơ sơ nên xuất 4 trục vẫn chưa đc, ko biết chọn post nào cho đúng  :Frown:  :Frown: . Hôm nay mới làm xong cái trục A theo tiêu chí con nhà nghèo mai e mò lại xem sao, nhân tiện chụp mấy tấm trục A cùi cho ae chém gío lễ tết đỡ bùn kaka

----------


## suu_tam

> post thì có sẵn khá khá


Bộ cài của bác có sẵn post ạ? Nó ở chỗ nào vậy bác?




> máy e core i7 4790, ram 32g, vga 2g, ssd 480


Máy này thì đúng là chạy cũng thấy nhẹ thật.

----------


## manhnguyen

Bạn CKD dùng phiên bản mấy vậy? nếu từ 2012 trở lên thì phải dùng con vịt 1.5.25 nó chạy mới tốt  :Big Grin: 
nếu bạn cài nó rồi mà vẫn chưa xuất được thì bạn thử cài đè lại lần nữa xem sao https://www.fshare.vn/file/W83GTITCXDSL cái này mình đang dùng và xuất 3 trục bt chưa có post 4 trục hay 3+2 để thử  :Big Grin:

----------


## sieunhim

Tối qua mò lại rồi bản 2017 cũng chỉ có post 3trục  :Frown:  :Frown: . 
E mới down cái post bác suu_tam share nhưng nó là các file rời, e tưởng nó chỉ là 1 file .pmoptz rồi add vào thôi chứ nhỉ. Chỉ rename rồi xóa .rar đi hay xài sao vậy bác suu_tam. Sr bác cái này e ngu lắm  :Frown:  :Frown: :

----------


## CKD

Cài lâu rồi nên chẵng nhớ rỏ.
Lúc ấy là phải huấn luyện một người khách làm PowerMill 4 trục nên phải cài, vọc & hướng dẫn.
Cài xong thì mấy cái kia vô tư, chủ là phút cuối có chút vấn đề. May mắn là khách đã cài rồi, post code ok nên cũng vượt qua được. Khách bảo cũng phải cài đi lại mấy lần mới ok.
Post 4 trục là em lấy của mấy cụ china, xuất ra xyza hoặc xyzb. Vì máy vận hành là mach3 nên có edit cái post xíu để mach3 nó không hiểu nhầm mà báo lỗi.

Mà việc này lâu rồi, em chẵng có thử lại. Thử nhiều mệt đầu quá. Dùng được cái gì thì dùng 1 cái cho dễ ạ.
Mà.. mấy cụ làm 4-5 axis thường dùng soft nào ạ. Em thống kê phát, rồi luyện một cái thôi ạ. À, em làm cơ khí chứ không phải làm art.

----------


## sieunhim

E thấy youtube có nhiều video 4 trục powermill mà dao luôn vuông góc với chi tiết chứ ko đơn giản là hướng tâm như cách trải file trên jdpaint hay artcam, có cụ nào có post đó ko nhí.
Bac CKD thấy xài solid ok lắm mà, bác làm cơ khí thì mò thằng solidcam xem, nhiều quá đúng là nhức đầu

----------


## anhcos

Mình thấy mấy cái post 4 hay 5 trục thì nó cũng giống ngôn ngữ lập trình máy tính cấp thấp.
Bạn mình nó mở PowerMILL với MasterCAM lên làm, còn mình chỉ mò mẫm mà cũng chỉnh lại được mấy cái post 4 trục.

Muốn hiểu sâu thì cứ đọc manual kèm theo phần mềm là sẽ hiểu ngay thôi.

Vừa mới in xong 2 quyển này, đọc mọi lúc mọi nơi đều được:

----------

suu_tam

----------


## suu_tam

> Tối qua mò lại rồi bản 2017 cũng chỉ có post 3trục . 
> E mới down cái post bác suu_tam share nhưng nó là các file rời, e tưởng nó chỉ là 1 file .pmoptz rồi add vào thôi chứ nhỉ. Chỉ rename rồi xóa .rar đi hay xài sao vậy bác suu_tam. Sr bác cái này e ngu lắm :


- Và cũng đúng là nó chỉ có mỗi 1 file .pmoptz thôi mà bác. Bác thích tải các cái khác làm gì cho loạn ra. Em bấm thử vào link đó vẫn thấy OK. Trong đó có 01 file .pmoptz (cụ thể tên file là TD-RD8-4A.pmoptz).
- Với lại em nói bên trên rồi đó là post của powermil 2012.
- Bác ơi cái em chia sẻ là cái folder trên DRIVE, mà trong folder thì chứa bao nhiêu file thì chứa. Em có nói tất cả những file trong folder đó mới là file post đâu. Trong thư mục đó có 03 file, trong đó 01 file là post của chương trình ArtForm xuất cho NCSTUDIO V5, 01 file là mẫu 3D cụ Hồ, 01 file là post 4 axis powermill 2012.

----------

garynguyen

----------


## CKD

> E thấy youtube có nhiều video 4 trục powermill mà dao luôn vuông góc với chi tiết chứ ko đơn giản là hướng tâm như cách trải file trên jdpaint hay artcam, có cụ nào có post đó ko nhí.
> Bac CKD thấy xài solid ok lắm mà, bác làm cơ khí thì mò thằng solidcam xem, nhiều quá đúng là nhức đầu


Thì vì nhu cầu hướng dẫn cho người khác nên mới phải tìm hiểu thôi ạ. Người khác thì dùng theo số đông, thấy ai dùng cái đó vào việc đó là cứ vậy mà làm theo. Vì khi bí còn có người mà hỏi. Còn em thì không dùng.
CAM thì sơ khai em làm quen với LazyCAM, tới mức lụm luôn bản Pro (bản theo mach3 chỉ là Demo), xong thấy nó đuối quá vì lúc được lúc không, nên mới mò qua SolidCAM.
Trước khi mò qua Solid thì em có mời sư phụ về dạy cho ProE, nhưng mà chắc không có duyên nên luyện không thông. Em có lân la làm quen, học lóm Catia, Cimatron, Mastercam v.v.. mà chắc cũng không có duyên nốt, nên cũng chẵng hấp thụ được. Với lại lúc đó em học tài tử, vì thích mà học thôi chứ không có làm gì hết. Việc của em lúc ấy là nhìn người khác làm.

SolidWork là em có duyên nhất, kết ngay từ cái nhìn đầu tiên. Thấy dễ sử dụng, và các vẽ thì gần giống mới MD (Mechanical Desktop) thứ mà em phải cày cuốc với nó lúc đi học, nên chiến với nó. Một thời mò luôn BodCAD để làm CAM, nhưng sau đó thì mò luôn với thằng CAM có tên giống nó là SolidCAM.

Nhưng em lại làm 2D, nên thấy oải với SolidCAM, mới mò qua học ArtCAM chỉ để xuất CAM 2D, CAD thì vẫn dùng AutoCAD cho nó quen.

Sau này thấy mấy bác luyện 4 trục (chạy cùng lúc cả 4 trục, không xuyên tâm) rất ưu thế khi triển khai chạy những sản phẩm không đối xứng, và cả 5 trục cho các sản phẩm phức tạp. Thấy lúc ấy hầu hết đều dùng PowerMill. Hỏi ra thì nghe giang hồ đồn là PowerMill có thể sửa post cho phù hợp hơn với máy của mình. Bèn mở mấy cái post 4/5 axis của SolidCAM lên xem thế nào.. không hiểu gì hết vì nó quá nhiều công thức. Mở thử post của PowerMill lên xem thì thấy đơn giản hơn nên me nó.
Sau đó em nhận hổ trợ huấn luyện thợ gỗ (triển khai sản xuất với máy CNC), trong đó có phần dùng PowerMill để làm CAM cho máy. Em thì không biết PowerMill, chỉ thực hiện việc triển khai từ mẫu có sẵn, cách trích & chọn mặt (trục cơ sở) sao cho tối ưu nhất khi chạy. Vì chương trình có nên phải cài & dùng thử để hướng dẫn. Cuối cùng không xong nên chẵng đeo đuổi nó.

Túm cái váy lại là đến giờ vẫn chưa dùng được PowerMill.
Vẫn đang nghiền ngẫm SolidWork/CAM, SheetCAM để làm cơ khí, nghiền ArtCAM để hổ trợ cho khách làm gỗ (chỉ xuất CAM thôi, vẽ thì dốt đặt). Đang nghĩ về ProNest và nhiều soft khác mà chưa rớ. Nghĩ đến việc cài, rồi gở bỏ, rủi ro phải xử lại cái windows mà thấy nãn nên thôi.
Post thì.. em tự xử post cho LazyCAM, SheetCAM, ArtCAM, PowerMill, SolidCAM chuyên trị Mach3, một số cho NCStudio, DSP controller.

Cuối tuần, nằm một chổ chém gió chút với mấy bác cho vui.

----------

garynguyen

----------


## duonghoang

--- Ké cái topic bác chủ, lễ rảnh làm sêc toi chơi thôi  :Big Grin: .
-- Ps: Em chạy bằng artcam chứ ko phải power mill

----------

anhcos, garynguyen

----------


## Nam CNC

ngay chim và háng nó bị lỗi hả chú râu ??? hehehe

ngay vai , đùi , phối hợp dao thô và tinh chưa ngon , chắc có lẽ set dao thô và tinh chưa đúng điểm 0 ( ngay trục tâm A ) cái này set áng chừng bằng mắt đúng không ?

----------

duonghoang, garynguyen

----------


## CKD

Hô hô.
Thánh soi đã xuất hiện. Em nhìn vào chỉ thấy cái dáng, phải công nhận mắt đại ca sáng thật.

----------


## suu_tam

Đó chính là sự khác biệt giữa 4 trục và trải phẳng đó ạ.
Trở lại với quan điểm như đã trao đổi với các bác.
4 trục xoay là 4 trục, dù cho nó có chạy đủ các trục XYZA hay không hay trục X (hoặc Y) chỉ là giá trị 0... thì nó vẫn là 4 trục và vẫn khác TRẢI PHẲNG tính theo chu vi.
Sự khác nhau chính là lỗi phát sinh ở đây như trường hợp cụ thể đó.

- Như mọi người biết vấn đề trải phẳng chính là việc tính chu vi (r x 3.1416). Vậy khi trải phẳng phải tính theo chu vi bao ngoài là từ tâm trục ra tới mép ngoài là r x 3.1416.
Nếu chỉ dừng lại ở trụ cột thì không vấn đề gì. Nhưng vấn đề phát sinh khi là tượng hoặc khi là mẫu có biên dạng.
Lúc này mép ngoài xa tâm chính là r max và là chu vi sẽ trải ra, nhưng những bề mặt gần tâm thì r sẽ nhỏ hơn tại vị trí đó chu vi sẽ khác. Nhưng khi trải ra nó cùng trên một bề mặt chu vi rộng như nhau, chỉ là nông sâu.
- Nếu dừng lại ở đây mà cuốn tròn nó lại thì vẫn đúng, nhưng có phát sinh khi xuất đường dao. So với chu vi max thì đã qui đổi đúng ra mm trải phẳng, tại bề mặt đó mũi dao hướng xuống tương đương với kích thước và đã qui đổi.
Nhưng khi chiếu xuống chỗ hốc sâu, kích thước dao vẫn vậy nhưng chu vi "thực" của phía sâu đang bị kó dãn, lúc đó mũi dao sẽ bị ăn phạm.
- Vậy sự khác biệt khi tạo đường dao với những chương trình CAM 4 trục ở chỗ đó. Mẫu giữ nguyên, chiếu dao xuống mẫu và tạo đường dao. Nên dao luôn đúng kích thước so với bề mặt mẫu. Còn khi trải phẳng kích thước dao chỉ đúng chuẩn 100% với vị trí R quy đổi.
Với dao nhỏ thì sự chênh lệch và ảnh hưởng không nhiều (dao tinh) nhưng với dao lớn (dao thô) sẽ bị ăn phạm vào bề mặt.

=> Kết luận: Đường dao 4 trục dù có chạy liên tục, đồng thời cả 4 trục hay không thì nó vẫn là đường dao 4 trục, nó khác đường dao trải phẳng.
Làm tượng thì phải tạo đường dao 4 trục (dù 4 trục xoay hay 4 trục tối ưu) còn khổng thể áp dụng trải phẳng được. Trải phẳng chỉ sử dụng trụ cột với bề mặt nông.

----------

cnclaivung, cuong, Ga con, Gamo, garynguyen, manhnguyen, sieunhim

----------


## Nam CNC

nhức nhối quá , đọc cũng hiểu hiểu 1 xíu nhưng choáng váng quá . 


gia công phẳng rồi dùng thủ thuật chuyển qua xoay tròn sẽ chuẩn đối với bề mặt lồi và gần tròn , những bề mặt gãy khúc hay lõm sẽ rất khó cho kết quả tốt .


Đơn giản như chú Lợi nói là gia công bốn trục hay nôm na là gia công xoay tròn đàng hoàng , có tọa độ A chứ không phải Y->A hay X->A thì hơi khó tí  , nó khó vì nó khác với thao tác từ trước đến giờ .

phối hợp chạy mặt chi tiết sau đó xoay tròn sẽ OK hơn sẽ ra kết quả rất chuẩn gần như 4 trục đồng thời .... nhưng làm như thế nào thì cũng phải hiểu rõ việc gia công.


Các bác cứ nghiên cứu artcam jewelsmith , chịu khó đọc phần chỉ dẫn sẽ thấy rất đơn giản , đỡ phức tạp hơn powermill nhiều ( artcam và powermill cùng hãng Delcam chúng nó có nhiều cái chung ) sẽ chơi mặt , lật mặt, xoay tròn các kiểu nhưng 4 trục đồng thời trở lên thì không 

post file 3D vào artcam cũng đơn giản , xoay các góc độ mà các bác muốn , sau đó dùng file 3D đó chạy xoay tròn luôn cho nó ngon . Vậy đó , ai đó nói tui chỉ dẫn rõ hơn tui chịu vì tui không biết , cái này anh tui biết , mà hiện tại chưa có nhu cầu nên chưa học ổng nên không biết gì để chỉ , nhưng thông tin về nó biết nhiêu đó thôi.

----------


## CKD

Thật ra từ đầu đến giờ, cái khái niệm "trục" gây tranh luận mỗi người đều dựa trên nhận định riêng. Dựa trên chu trình gia công, dựa trên kết cấu cơ khí v.v... và vì không có điểm chung nên thấy càng tranh luận thì càng "lòi" ra nhiều khía cạnh khác nhau. Thông thường những vấn đề liên quan đến kỹ thuật em nghĩ tây nó đi trước, nên luôn tìm định nghĩa từ tây. Mà nhiều cái, thấy tây nó cũng tùm lum.

Để tiện cho việc tham luận, em xin tách ra thành nhiều ý nhỏ.
Về cơ khí thì quá trỏ, máy có bao nhiêu trục, thế nào gọi là trục v.v... thì em chẵng có thì để tranh cả.
Theo định nghĩa, 6 trục cơ bản gồm XYZ (tịnh tiến) và ABC (trục xoay với tâm xoay song song với XYZ), ngoài 6 trục cơ bản này ra thì còn vô vàn trục khác (trục phụ)  :Smile:  và càng ngày càng phát triển nhiều hơn nữa. Nhưng những trục phụ này giúp tăng tốc quá trình gia công, khi tính toán vẫn dựa trên nền XYZABC thôi.

- Máy có 2 trục tịnh tiến gồm: trục Z, X hoặc Y và 1 trục xoay (tâm xoay song song với X, Y hoặc Z). Tức về cơ khí có 3 trục. Vậy khi máy này chạy, với file trải phẳng kiểu ArtCAM thì gọi là máy mấy trục? Khi máy này chạy với file 4 trục như bác suu_tam nói thì gọi là máy mấy trục?

- Máy có 3 trục tịnh tiến gồm: trục X, Y, Z và 1 trục xoay (tâm xoay song song với X, Y hoặc Z). Tức về cơ khí có 4 trục. Vậy khi máy này chạy, với file trải phẳng kiểu ArtCAM thì gọi là máy mấy trục? Khi máy này chạy với file 4 trục như bác suu_tam nói thì gọi là máy mấy trục?

Sau khi rỏ các khái niệm nho nhỏ này thì em xin hỏi những thắc mắc khác?

Còn ý của bác suu_tam thì em cũng hiểu và em cũng gặp nhiều hình phức tạp, học chỉ đơn giản độ dốc cao, khi xuất kiểu trải phẳng lúc chạy thực tế nó chạm dao thế nào, thực tế nó biến dạng thế nào. Nhưng với hình đơn giản thì.. không thấy khác biệt nếu dao vẫn xuyên tâm.
Nhưng có những cái.. đứng trên phương diện người dùng nó khá mờ nhạt.

----------


## dieukhaccnc

Bài viết rất hay

----------


## dieukhaccnc

Video 4 trục đồng thời . AE nào chưa có post để lại Email nhé !

----------

cnclaivung, garynguyen, Nam CNC, zentic

----------


## sieunhim

> Video 4 trục đồng thời . AE nào chưa có post để lại Email nhé !


bác post lên cho ae như bác suu_tam đi

----------


## Nam CNC

việc làm ra máy 4 trục hay chạy mô phỏng 1 file mẫu là không gì khó , chỉ khó ở chổ chuyển giao công nghệ, người dùng xài hiệu quả làm nhoay nhoáy kiếm ra tiền thì mới thành công , em từng bán máy 4-5 trục nhưng việc chuyển giao sao quá khó , khách hàng hỏi liên tục đến mức không dám chỉ nhiều , chỉ chỉ dẫn đúng và đủ chứ không dám mở rộng chỉ sợ khách hàng hỏi nhức cái đầu, việc mình hiểu sao quá đơn giản còn khách thì quá mông lung bùng nhùng và cuối cùng em ngưng thương mại luôn cho nó nhẹ cái đầu ( cũng 1 phần tiến bộ công nghệ trong lĩnh vực của em ) ... Sau này khách có hỏi máy 5 trục , đôi lúc em cũng "chảnh chó" , nói cố ý từ chối , hỏi rằng anh từng xài máy 4 trục chưa ? chưa hả vậy 5 trục không hiểu đâu .... tèn tén ten.

4-5 theo em muốn ứng dụng hiệu quả thì phải giải quyết bài toán như sau:

--- Mẫu 3D trong không gian hoàn chỉnh , cái này rất khó vẽ chắc scan 3D là hiệu quả nhất ..... cái này gặp Tranminhlong và sưu_tam để giải quyết nhé , vẽ thì hiện tại rhino là có vẻ mạnh nhất 
--- Có mẫu thì phải có luôn tọa độ Zero rõ ràng , có thể can thiệp được vào mẫu vẽ để xác định được mặt phẳng nền giúp cho việc gia công 4-5 trục đồng thời dễ dàng.
--- có máy 4-5 trục , phần cơ khí phải chuẩn nếu gia công đồ chính xác( kim loại hay gia công vật mẫu nữ trang ) , còn đối với gỗ thì độ chính xác cũng cần nhưng không cần quá cao . 
+++ có máy rồi thì phải xác định được cơ cấu máy như thế nào ? ví dụ 3 trục tịnh tiến + 2 trục xoay , 1 trục xoay gá spindle , 2 trục xoay gá spindle
+++ có kết cấu rồi thì vào thư viện phần cam chọn loại máy tương ứng giống nhất có thể hay phải tự vẽ khung máy nạp vào thư viện , sau đó mới dùng post mới phù hợp , không phải post nào xài cho máy nào cũng được , cũng phù hợp.

có đầy đủ thì cứ chiến trên phần cam ra tọa độ gcode thôi.

Nói thì đơn giản , nhưng anh em trong nghề cơ khí hay gia công thì mới hiểu , chứ đối tượng khác tự dưng thích con máy 4-5 trục chạy đồng thời thì để cho người ta hiểu và làm được thì cả 1 quá trình rất khó và dài , đôi lúc nản và bỏ ngang luôn , đó cũng chính là lí do đa số chạy điêu khắc là chủ yếu , chạy xoay tròn thì ít hơn , và chạy 4-5 trục đồng thời thì quá hiếm , hiếm ở mức toàn thấy nơi bán máy cung cấp video thôi chứ chưa thấy người dùng khoe, nói khoe sẽ bị lộ bí mật , em chắc luôn , nhìn là 1 việc làm được là 1 việc cực kì nhức đầu do đó đừng có lo sẽ bị cạnh tranh trong khoản này.


Em thấy trong khoản này , chú Suu_tam đang đi đúng cái hướng người ta cần , chú ấy cung cấp dịch vụ mẫu , scan mẫu sau đó lập trình gia công , thế thôi khách hàng khỏi bận tâm , mỗi người được 1 khoản khỏi nhức cái đầu hehehe , ông này ổng đi cái con đường ít bị  cạnh tranh, quá hay.

Anh em có facebook , chắc biết trang Thùy Linh Vũ ngoài phía bắc đang cung cấp máy gia công gỗ 5 trục , đã chuyển giao 1 con ở đâu đó tây nguyên , em đang chờ đợi xem có hiệu quả hay không hay khách hàng thấy khó quá trả lại máy không chừng.

----------


## suu_tam

Kỳ công mới mua được sao lại trả anh ơi.
Với ngành nghề khác không nói chứ với gỗ thì việc đầu tiên đó là không cần phức tạp vấn đề, cái gì cũng đơn giản hóa nó đi là OK. Vì 100% đều phải làm nguội lại mà, có máy làm được nhiều thì làm nguội ít, còn không thì làm nguội nhiều.
Không nên cố quá thành quá cố, không thể đòi hỏi mọi thứ toàn diện nếu vượt quá khả năng của mình.

Như vụ em thấy mấy anh em đàm đạo vụ chiều dài dao với trục xoay ở head, nếu gia công chi tiết chính xác thì khó, chứ với gỗ thì khó gì nới lỏng ốc ra kéo dài hoặc thu ngắn chiều dài từ trục xoay head đến mũi dao, thoải mái chỉ sai số 0.1mm lùi thôi. Nếu sai số 0.1 với gỗ chưa làm nguội thì chấp nhận tốt.

----------


## Nam CNC

giá web cũng lên đến hơn 850 triệu rồi , giá cao như thế mà không ráp nỗi con ATC spindle thì quá kém , nói thì đơn giản nhưng vào thực tế nó cũng không đơn giản cho lắm như điêu khắd9auu6 , nếu nó đơn giản thì chú kiếm tiền ra sao hehehe , mà chú với bên ấy có hợp tác không ?

----------


## suu_tam

> mà chú với bên ấy có hợp tác không ?


Bên bán chỗ bác Vũ Gia Bình với bên mua chỗ bác Cường đều là chỗ quan biết, còn phi vụ máy đó em không liên quan.
Em không liên quan đến máy móc, em chỉ có làm về máy quét với đường dao gia công thôi.

----------


## hungmtcn

Bác dieukhaccnc cho e xin bộ pót 4 trục đồng thời vào mail hungdodong@gmail.com với ạ, cảm ơn bác nhé

----------


## suu_tam

> Bác dieukhaccnc cho e xin bộ pót 4 trục đồng thời vào mail hungdodong@gmail.com với ạ, cảm ơn bác nhé


Không có cái nào gọi là post 4 trục "đồng thời" và "không đông thời" đâu. Chỉ là cái post 4 trục như nhau quan trọng là điều khiển cái đường dao nó chạy thế nào. Post không phải là tạo đường dao mà nó là từ đường dao viết ra mã để bộ điều khiển hiểu được và điều khiển các trục đi theo đường dao đó.

----------

CKD, cnclaivung, sieunhim, zentic

----------


## hungmtcn

Tại e lập trình ở powermill khi lập trình theo rotary thì bao giờ cũng có 1 trục không làm việc, cụ thể là trục y nó sẽ đứng im lúc đó chỉ có xza là làm việc, bác nào có video hướng dẫn lập trình 4 trục đồng thời thì chia sẻ e xem với ạ

----------


## boi nam dinh

Em gà lót dép nghe các bác mà cảm thấy gà hơn trước!

----------


## dieukhaccnc

> Không có cái nào gọi là post 4 trục "đồng thời" và "không đông thời" đâu. Chỉ là cái post 4 trục như nhau quan trọng là điều khiển cái đường dao nó chạy thế nào. Post không phải là tạo đường dao mà nó là từ đường dao viết ra mã để bộ điều khiển hiểu được và điều khiển các trục đi theo đường dao đó.


4 Trục sao có thể như nhau được có loại XYZA, XYZB 
Mình share post XYZA chuyên dùng cho Card V10 của Weihong viết.

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy XYZA thì weihong hiểu còn XYZB weihong không hiểu? vậy cái controller này hơi bị tự kỉ rồi, bạn dieukhaccnc này đưa ra khái niệm như vậy em đang tự hỏi bạn này có làm file 4 trục chưa hay chỉ có file gcode mẫu từ china gửi qua và xài miết.


dạo này có nhiều khái niệm 4 trục quá em đứng hình

----------


## sieunhim

Các bác càng cãi nhau mấy thằng gà mờ như bọn e càng ngu ra hjchjchjc  :Frown:

----------


## CKD

> 4 Trục sao có thể như nhau được có loại XYZA, XYZB 
> Mình share post XYZA chuyên dùng cho Card V10 của Weihong viết.


Cái này là do nó khiếm khuyết của cái post. Mình có điều chỉnh cái post kiểu này. Từ A to B to C đề được.
Do post chỉ định nghĩa 1 rotary nên nó chỉ xuất đồng thời được 1 trục xoay.
Còn việc tạo toolpath là cho cách làm CAM và khã năng của chương trình CAM

----------


## EHNHOC86

Em xài Powermill được 8 năm nay rồi , hiện đang dùng để lập trình khuôn nhựa hạng vừa (máy giặt , tivi ) , lâu lâu làm vài bộ khuôn giày dép, thỉnh thoảng chạy tượng 4 trục XYZB (trục y xoay ) , có bác nào có hàng cần lập trình hoặc cần hỗ trợ thì liên hệ em, 0946-6363-01 em tên Vũ ở Thủ Đức TPHCM . Hoàn toàn miễn phí nha anh em , chủ yếu em muốn làm quen và giao lưu về Powermill thôi nha .

----------

anhcos, CKD, cnclaivung, cuong, Ga con, haignition, Nam CNC, suu_tam, zentic

----------


## CKD

> Em xài Powermill được 8 năm nay rồi , hiện đang dùng để lập trình khuôn nhựa hạng vừa (máy giặt , tivi ) , lâu lâu làm vài bộ khuôn giày dép, thỉnh thoảng chạy tượng 4 trục XYZB (trục y xoay ) , có bác nào có hàng cần lập trình hoặc cần hỗ trợ thì liên hệ em, 0946-6363-01 em tên Vũ ở Thủ Đức TPHCM . Hoàn toàn miễn phí nha anh em , chủ yếu em muốn làm quen và giao lưu về Powermill thôi nha .


Ủng hộ tinh thần chia sẻ của bạn này  :Smile: 
Bravo!

----------


## zentic

ủng hộ tinh thần bác Vũ.

----------


## suu_tam

> Em xài Powermill được 8 năm nay rồi , hiện đang dùng để lập trình khuôn nhựa hạng vừa (máy giặt , tivi ) , lâu lâu làm vài bộ khuôn giày dép, thỉnh thoảng chạy tượng 4 trục XYZB (trục y xoay ) , có bác nào có hàng cần lập trình hoặc cần hỗ trợ thì liên hệ em, 0946-6363-01 em tên Vũ ở Thủ Đức TPHCM . Hoàn toàn miễn phí nha anh em , chủ yếu em muốn làm quen và giao lưu về Powermill thôi nha .


Quả là ngưỡng mộ bác.
Hiện đến giờ em chưa dùng đến powermill, sau này lúc nào dùng tới thì kiểu gì cũng phải liên hệ bác.

----------


## Bluebird

> Em xài Powermill được 8 năm nay rồi , hiện đang dùng để lập trình khuôn nhựa hạng vừa (máy giặt , tivi ) , lâu lâu làm vài bộ khuôn giày dép, thỉnh thoảng chạy tượng 4 trục XYZB (trục y xoay ) , có bác nào có hàng cần lập trình hoặc cần hỗ trợ thì liên hệ em, 0946-6363-01 em tên Vũ ở Thủ Đức TPHCM . Hoàn toàn miễn phí nha anh em , chủ yếu em muốn làm quen và giao lưu về Powermill thôi nha .


Bác chia sẻ thế này, ối người buồn  :Smile: .

----------


## Nam CNC

người nào buồn bác chim xanh ? mấy ông nhận xuất file cam thuê hả ? thị trường rộng lớn , máy móc có trục xoay rất nhiều , khác biệt về khoảng cách địa lí , em thì cẩn thận , không dám xài file code của một người nào đó chưa thấy máy , chưa quen cách chạy máy đâu , chỉ 1 sơ xuất nhỏ , găm 1 phát vào phôi liền , nhẹ thì gãy dao , nặng thì nghiêng ngả spindle, còn nặng hơn nữa thì thuê chuyên gia đến sửa chữa nữa thì nhức đầu lắm.


việc ra file trục xoay không khó , dễ thao tác , còn ra file gcode cho 4-5 trục đồng thời thì cần phải biết nhiều thông số lắm lắm thì mới dám bấm nút run cho chạy đó.

--- thông số dao 
--- kết cấu máy
--- kết cấu trục xoay 
--- kết cấu đồ gá
--- phôi gá vào máy to hay nhỏ , có lượng dư thế nào ( ít nhất phôi nó cũng phài có kích thước chính xác rồi )
--- góc xoay tối đa của trục xoay 

..... 

dạ còn rất nhiều nhiều điều các bác mới tìm hiểu cần phải biết để có thể chạy XXZA , XYZB, XYZAC...

không phải trong cái mục này em chém gió cho các bác mới để sợ hay gì mà em nói thật, ngày trước em làm gặp nhiều cái khó lắm , chẳng có ai hay cái forum nào chỉ , tự mò , tự thí nghiệm và dính chưởng tà le . Em chọn kết cấu máy của em là Cframe kết hợp với 2 trục xoay là kết cấu đơn giản nhất trong máy 5 trục , nó tránh được việc phải lập trình lại khi thay dao , việc tìm điểm zero cũng dễ dàng.

Mà vẫn chưa thấy bác nào làm hay DIY 1 con máy 4-5 trục khoe lên , toàn âm thầm làm rồi sau đó lập cái topic hỏi post hỏi cam , mà anh em có biết cũng không dám chỉ vì có biết cái kết cấu máy ra sao mà chỉ , chỉ bừa về chạy 1 phát banh ta long là bị đỗ thừa à.

Ngày trước nhớ mang máng có 1 bạn nào đó làm 1 con máy 5 trục để cắt bavia , sau thời gian im lìm luôn , không thấy trao đổi nữa , không biết bác ấy xài được máy chưa hay cũng chỉ là đề tài nghiên cứu ???

----------


## hung1706

Hehe đại khái là em xuất tùm lum các thứ nên chém gió tí... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Em có dùng Artcam với MC thì khi xuất code 4D, để ý là chưa thấy lệnh gia công nào có đủ cả XYZ A/B/C, cả phá thô lẫn chạy tinh (do trình còn non kém hay do phần mềm thì em không rõ, chắc do cả 2 thằng không hợp nhau nó thế  :Big Grin:  ).
Đa số XZA hoặc YZA...vv 3 trục đồng thời. Việc nhẹ lương cao nên làm nhiều chi cũng lãnh nhiêu đó lương à.

Mà các bác đi xa quá xa luôn roài. Bác chủ hỏi làm sao để cho ra cái code 4D thôi mờ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## suu_tam

> làm sao để cho ra cái code 4D thôi mờ


Giá mà em biết code 4D thì em đã nổi tiếng thế giới rồi.

----------

hung1706

----------


## EHNHOC86

Mình thấy mọi chuyện trở nên căng thẳng đây . Cái gì cũng có tính 2 chiều của nó . Chúng ta phải biết chắt lọc những cái tốt của nó . 

 Cám ơn anh em đã quan tâm và ủng hộ mình , mình cũng đã từng học hỏi ý kiến của nhiều người và cũng không ít lần gãy dao ( chế độ f, s hơi không hợp lý , chủ yếu là nặng dao ) , gia công không đạt độ chính xác như mong muốn  chế độ code không đồng nhất giữa máy đời mói và đời cũ (g1 tọa độ điểm , g2 và  g3  nội suy theo I, J, R.... )

 Và để biết được người chia sẻ đúng hay sai chúng ta cũng cần phải là người hiểu mình đang làm những gì, và nó có hợp lý với những kinh nghiệm mà mình đã từng mắc phải (không nhiều thì cũng một vài lần ) để không sảy ra sự cố đáng tiếc.

----------


## Nam CNC

@ Hung1706  3D là đủ rồi , còn trên mặt đất là 3D là hết mức rồi , 4D dành cho mấy anh trong Nasa đó hehehe .


Art cam làm gì có thể xuất ra 4 tham số tọa độ cùng lúc , MC chắc có thể đó , do em chưa biết nên chưa thấy thôi. Ngày trước ông anh ổng tự viết post cho cái máy thương mại của 2 anh em , ổng toàn chọn giải thuật di chuyển theo G0 với G1 thôi , thêm nhiều G2,G3 cách tính toán khó lắm , giống như trong artcam chọn đuôi file fagor lưu lại thì chỉ toàn lệnh G0,G1 , lúc này biên dạng cong hay méo gì thì được chuyển thành polyline hết , nếu mach3 không có chế độ CVmode thì cái máy phay vừa chạy vừa nhảy luôn.

Muốn thấy đủ 5 tọa độ không ??? nếu 5 cái động cơ cùng chuyển động thì có 5 cái tọa độ nha.


Có 1 cái khoe hoài , anh em bỏ qua , mỗi lần pót em ngại lắm... đợt này em post cho chú Hưng xí quách thôi.





đừng hỏi làm sao nó chạy như vậy , anh không biết , cái máy anh làm , còn chạy như vậy thì ông anh của anh làm , ổng không chuyên ngành máy móc nên không quan tâm cái diễn đàn này, đôi lúc nói ổng chỉ cho người ta , ổng nói mắc công , không bán máy nữa thì bỏ luôn , mai mốt có nhu cầu anh học ổng rồi chỉ lại hen.... đừng hỏi anh vô ích, anh chỉ biết đúng cái thằng 2D và 3D artcam thôi.







đoạn cuối cùng trên màn hình mach3 có đủ 5 tọa độ đang chạy đó

----------

anhcos, Ga con, hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Haha em quen mồm gọi 4D là 4 trục. Hèn chi các bác ném đá em quá. Thành thật cáo lỗi ợ  :Big Grin: .
Nếu máy 4 trục thì chạy 2 hoặc 3 trục đồng thời là ngon rồi. 1 số ràng buộc dao phải vuông góc hướng tâm hoặc theo phương pháp tuyến với mặt cần gia công nên chả mấy khi mà xuất hiện việc chạy 4 trục chạy loạn vậy cả, trừ khi cho dao chui vào góc hẹp (nguyên tắc đơn giản là chỉ cần 3 phép biến đổi là có thể biểu diễn mọi vị trí gì gì đó - đại khái là 12 pp em nhớ ko lầm là trong môn động lực học Robot thì phải. Nói ra khè pro chơi chớ em chả biết khỉ gì, chỉ là nhận thấy có sự tương quan với các Phần mềm Cam và có hạn chế như thế. )
Nhưng như thế cũng đủ dùng cho các dạng biên dạng rồi. Còn phay bánh răng hay các chi tiết khác liên quan đến bao hình, đường bao gì thì em chưa có làm tới đó nên không dám bàn.
Máy 5 trục thì em ko dám chém vì nhiều thánh nhân ẩn nấp lắm ợ  :Smile: ))). Mấy ổng mà xuất hiện thì trốn thôi.

Mà suy cho cùng thì đến h em toàn chém gió chứ chả lòi ra gì có ích cho bác chủ cả. Thật là có lỗi với bác chủ hề hề

----------


## Nam CNC

oh... nói vậy không được, do anh em mình còn thấp tè nên chưa thấy hết , chỉ cần đi MTA thì thấy , dạo này DMG , Makino hay Mazack nó đem máy 5 trục triển lãm không à , có nhiều chi tiết đi bãi thấy hình thù kinh hồn không ? nó phải lôi cái máy tiền tấn ra chạy .

một số bánh răng khủng , làm số lượng ít vài cái cho mấy cái máy to , động cơ to nó làm gì có dao chép hình lôi máy khủng 5 trục ra chơi luôn , cánh quạt máy bay , rồi con quay hồi chuyển trong các thiết bị dẫn hướng ..... nghe đồn mấy cái máy hàng xịn nhất của hãng không dám bán cho VN vì sợ Vn mình lôi ra ứng dụng vào vũ khí à ( ít nhất VN mình vẫn còn bị cấm vận vũ khí sát thương hình như mới bỏ thôi )


Thôi chém trên trời , chém dưới đất nè , dự đoán sẽ có nhiều máy 5 trục từ china bán qua VN mình cho ngành gỗ vì nhân công đục tượng lương càng ngày càng cao , đôi lúc làm eo nên chủ xưởng nhập máy cho nó làm luôn , sau đó lảm nguội tay lại dễ dàng hơn . Bây giờ tìm được thợ biết làm từ A-Z hơi khó , thợ cả giờ già rồi , thợ trẻ nó vào TP kiếm tiền dễ hơn .

1 kinh nghiệm chia sẽ nữa đó là ngành nữ trang , giờ tìm thợ biết làm mẫu sáp bằng tay rất hiếm , ngày xưa chưa có máy CNC , thợ có giá lắm , có máy phay cnc 3-4 trục thợ giảm 1 nửa , giờ có máy in 3D chuyên dụng , chắc thợ tạo mẫu tay chắc chỉ còn 10% so với ngày xưa. Như cái xưởng thằng bạn em , thợ tạo mẫu tuyệt chủng luôn , chỉ còn thợ vẽ mẫu trên máy tính , còn những ông gạo cội bây giờ chỉ còn làm mỗi việc tách khuôn , sửa mẫu kim loại thôi , chứ mẫu sáp máy in 3D nó làm hết luôn rồi , không thể cạnh tranh được gì cả từ độ chuẩn xác , nét đến cả độ phức tạp nhất.... thua toàn tập . Sau này máy in 3D kim loại nó phát triển vượt bậc thì cái diễn đàn này tèo em luôn.

----------

suu_tam

----------


## vanlam1102

Sản phẩm đục của e, chạy 1 lần dao tinh. không chạy lật mặt. lập trình theo kiểu vector dẫn hướng.
e chưa đủ trình để lập trình theo kiểu dao chạy vuông góc với mặt phẳng.

Khuôn mặt không rõ mắt mũi như vậy là do khách muốn đục lại tay.

----------

cuong, Ga con, Nam CNC

----------


## suu_tam

Lý thuyết là dao chạy vuông chứ thực tế không làm được dao chạy vuông góc với bề mặt đâu. Để làm được thì nó quá kỳ công (phi thực tế) ngoài ra với máy 5 trục cũng chưa đủ thì với 4 trục càng không thể.
Cho nên chỉ gọi là được dao tôi ưu một chút so với rotary hay rotary có dẫn hướng tool axis bằng vector thôi.

Video minh họa đường dao chạy mẫu chúa chịu nạn
(Bổ xung thông tin là không phải dùng CAM bằng powermill nhưng em đăng ký topic để mình họa thôi)

----------

CKD, Nam CNC, sieunhim, vanlam1102

----------


## sieunhim

E nhìn giao diện trong video của bác suu_tam giống artform + surfmill, thằng này phải xài bản enterprise mới xuất 4-5 trục đc  :Frown:  bản free chỉ xuất đc 3trục thoai, e cũng làm trên artform vì e xài cái lcd lớn nên ko xài jdpaint 5.21 đc mà chuyển sang độ phân giải 1600x900 làm việc khó chịu quá. Cái artform khá dễ xài chỉ có điều khi xuất code ko tùy chọn được tọa độ gốc giống jdpaint  :Frown:

----------


## suu_tam

Vâng đúng rồi bác ạ. Powermill chỉ là chương trình CAM không nên nó bất tiện, còn ArtForm và Surfmill là chương trình CAD/CAM sử dụng khá đơn giản, nhiều tính năng và cộng đồng điêu khắc gỗ dùng quen từ JDPaint.




> Cái artform khá dễ xài chỉ có điều khi xuất code ko tùy chọn được tọa độ gốc giống jdpaint


Đính chính bác phải ghi là "chỉ có điều khi xuất code bác *chưa biết* tùy chọn được tọa độ gốc" thì mới đúng bác ạ. Cái đó tùy chọn trong Output bác nhé.

Liên quan đến sử dụng ArtForm bác có thể vào nhóm trên FB đặt câu hỏi, mọi người có thể sẽ hướng dẫn cho bác.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/152509215191861/

----------

sieunhim

----------


## emptyhb

> Đính chính bác phải ghi là "chỉ có điều khi xuất code bác *chưa biết* tùy chọn được tọa độ gốc" thì mới đúng bác ạ. Cái đó tùy chọn trong Output bác nhé.


Minh họa luôn

----------


## dinhthanhww

> file post 4 trục powermill 2012 à? Em gửi cho.
> Giờ em chuyển qua dùng powermill 2017 nên post đó chẳng dùng đến nữa. (mà trước vẫn dùng nhưng vẫn chia sẻ).
> Còn dọn thô thì từ trước tới nay cứ 3 trục thông thương phá từng mặt mà phang là ok nhất, thực tế nhất.


:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d

----------


## thehiena2

> :d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


tóm lại là POST Suutam ko dùng được

----------


## Duccdt06

cái post này sử dụng với powermill 2017 được ko bác, e thấy xuất 3 trục thì bình thường mà 4 trục xuất hoài ko ra

----------


## mrdjvn

Hix. Các bác có cái Post 4 trục PM2017 XYZA nào ko em xin cái -_- Chứ post 2012 nó ra được tý rồi tự nhiên bị chạy đi đâu ấy. Mà em thì không biết viết Post :'( E có đính kèm 1 cái ví dụ. Ko các bác chỉ em tự sửa lại file code cũng được ạ. À em dùng cái post 2012 của bác suu_tam ạ.

----------

